# just asking :)



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

You should ask your vet. I think it depends on what shampoo and conditioner you are using. I usually bathe Molly every 2-3 weeks but in the summer she gets a bath once a week (she swims in lake water every day) with high end products that keeps her fur amazingly soft and smooth. I think once a week with the right products is okay, but every 3 days long term might be too often.


----------



## Dakota's Pal (Sep 9, 2012)

it will dry out her skin and coat maybe 1 every 1-2 weeks


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Zoey's Mom*

ZOEY'S MOM

Please call and ask your vet, but I think that is way too much.
We get our dogs groomed every 3-4 MONTHS.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

My breeder told me I can bathe my guy every week as long as I use good products made for dogs (people shampoo is a no-no). So i've been bathing and force drying him once a week, and the only issue we've encountered is over-the-top handsomeness.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

You can freshen her up with baby wipes.


----------

